
NYC and SF devs needed to teach coding in high schools - ewong
ScriptEd brings professional software developers into under-resourced high schools to teach students to code. In 2018-19, we will reach over 1,200 students in 50 high schools in NYC and the Bay Area. With a community of over 300 volunteers, ScriptEd is a great way to meet like-minded people, help youth access careers in tech, and make a big impact in your community with your skills and free time. To learn more or apply, visit www.scripted.org&#x2F;volunteer.
======
coryetzkorn
Highly recommend doing this! I volunteered in New York last year and had a
great time. Wrote about my experience here:
[https://www.coryetzkorn.com/blog/volunteering-with-
scripted/](https://www.coryetzkorn.com/blog/volunteering-with-scripted/)

~~~
ewong
You're the best - thanks for sharing!

------
asciimo
I strongly recommend volunteering. I taught in Oakland in the '17-'18 school
year. It was a great experience and I will gladly do it again as soon as I
have a more flexible job. I was anxious about the known and unknown
challenges, but that faded quickly after the first couple classes. I learned a
lot from this experience, and I'm a better person for it.

------
dopeboy
I've done this for four years and it has been a very rewarding experience.
Happy to answer any questions folks might have.

